# Old 2x4 stand needs reinforcement



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

I was hoping to get some good insight on how I should go about reinforcing this old stand I want to use for a 75g. It leans about an inch to one side, and I'm afraid it will fall over 1 day..
I have bad pics, the tank is in my bathroom







can't get a good shot of it. Right now it is housing my emersed Cryptocoryne's
Anyway, here are the pics, I will get better shots of it if I have to, but I know there are some great woodworkers that hang on this site often, please give your 2 cents! Thanks a lot in advance!


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

If its wobbly Id either completeley dismantle then rescrew/glue the stand back together adding either a couple extra legs in the middle or a crossbrace in the back to keep it from leaning to either side, or - what I would personally do is just build a new/sturdier one.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Thanks for the input.. it doesn't wobble, it leans. it is sturdy, but I don't like the fact that it leans.. 
I'm not a great woodworker, can you describe this a bit better? maybe a diagram? Thanks

Are there any other ideas for this stand?


----------



## GlassblowRBPown (Apr 4, 2005)

take the tank off, get a rubber mallet, bang it straight, and go for the cross brace! or get a new stand


----------



## (((JKD))) (Aug 14, 2005)

are you sure that it is the stand that is leaning??

The reason I ask if it is still "solid", then it just might be the floor that is slanting!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

GlassblowRBPown said:


> take the tank off, get a rubber mallet, bang it straight, and go for the cross brace! or get a new stand
> [snapback]1184129[/snapback]​


Can you show me how a cross brace is installed? I would greatly appreciate it!

The stand is leaning I think from being filled for too long on an uneven surface. It isn't really really bad, but it is enough that you would notice. Thanks everyone


----------



## (((JKD))) (Aug 14, 2005)

The red lines are cross bracing.
They can be in the back...
-OR-
get a sheet of 1/4" something wood-like and sheet the entire back using lots of smallish nails.


----------



## (((JKD))) (Aug 14, 2005)

If you want more detail...
ASK!!


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

^^^ Yep that's a cross brace. Attach a 2x4 diagonally across the tank's backside. You will only need one. GL


----------



## BASSFISHERMAN (Feb 22, 2004)

I would build a new one. 2x4's, wood screws and glue are dirt cheap and if you have the proper power tools it should take a matter of only a couple hours to build. You'll have much more piece of mind like this and it's fun.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Ya, i need more detail LOL

Where exactly should the wood be nailed? On the outside of the stand, or fitted on the inside? Can anyone make a paint diagram for me? 
thanks a ton in advance


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

build a new one, it's cheap and easy.
wes


----------



## (((JKD))) (Aug 14, 2005)

Here are your details....


----------



## (((JKD))) (Aug 14, 2005)

Cross:
This is the 2x6 method.... 
Requires knowledge of geometry to get the angles right.
The screws need to almost go all the way thru.
(In my opionion, does not look that good)

Cross1:
This is the sheet method....
All you need is a square and a steady cutting hand.
(or take measurements and have them cut it at the store)
The nails should be between 1" and 1 5/8" long.
** The sheet goes all the way to the edges!! I did not draw that in so you could see the detail along the edges of the existing wood.


----------



## (((JKD))) (Aug 14, 2005)

If this were my project, I would go with Cross1.

Reasons:
1) it looks better
2) it is actually stronger
3) it is easyier (as long as you measure correctly)


----------



## (((JKD))) (Aug 14, 2005)

OH!! I almost forgot the 4th reason:
4) if the sheet is square, the stand will be square.
--------no ifs, ands, or buts.
There is no real gaurantee that the 2x6 method will be 100% square.
All the angels on the cross brace would have to be 100% dead on.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Awesome info, i appreciate that a lot! This is going to help me out greatly! 
Many many thanks!


----------



## (((JKD))) (Aug 14, 2005)




----------



## (((JKD))) (Aug 14, 2005)

just kidding.... 
really.

Love to help!


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

JKD- did you really need 6 posts to get that across, there is an edit button you know
















But yeah I agree, if the tank stand is strong enough then a sheet of plywood will keep it square no problem.


----------



## Mortimer (Jul 28, 2005)

After you remove the tank and get ready to reinforce. Lay the stand on it's front face like your gonna add one of those braces. Measure from corner to opposite corner and then do it again for the other 2 corners. Getting both measurements the same ensures that you're square. Then add the bracing.


----------



## (((JKD))) (Aug 14, 2005)

Still would have to get the angels right and tight on the 2x6 brace!


----------

